# A couple of recent blades



## godogs57 (Jun 14, 2021)

First one utilizes an ancient file and an Amberstag handle from an elk shed I picked up while hunting in NM. Took a great heat treat and temper. Second knife is a model I call Dan’s Hunter . It has a CPM154 stainless steel blade and a killer maple handle . Both blades scary sharp and ready to go to work. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2021)

Aw Man, if I didn`t have the near twin to the top one.....

Very nice, Hank.


----------



## Head East (Jun 14, 2021)

Holy mother of pearl… that top one will catch your eye. #2 is beautiful.  Nicely done.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 14, 2021)

Mighty fine!  As usual!


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 14, 2021)

You do amazing work.


----------



## Buck70 (Jun 15, 2021)

4HAND said:


> You do amazing work.


Yes you do.


----------



## Studawg170 (Jun 15, 2021)

godogs57 said:


> First one utilizes an ancient file and an Amberstag handle from an elk shed I picked up while hunting in NM. Took a great heat treat and temper. Second knife is a model I call Dan’s Hunter . It has a CPM154 stainless steel blade and a killer maple handle . Both blades scary sharp and ready to go to work. Thanks for looking!
> View attachment 1085597View attachment 1085601
> View attachment 1085598View attachment 1085599View attachment 1085600



I just cant decide which one I like best.....

Both are great


----------



## pjciii (Jun 15, 2021)

Great looking work. Truly a master craftsman.


----------



## turkeykirk (Jun 15, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2021)

I'd go broke buying everything you make that I like.   Great knives as usual.


----------



## Railroader (Jun 16, 2021)

You gotta have one of Hank's knives in hand to truly see just how nice his work is...


----------



## Para Bellum (Jun 16, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 17, 2021)

Really like both of them, but that top one is smoking….


----------



## RedHills (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 17, 2021)

Head East said:


> Holy mother of pearl… that top one will catch your eye. #2 is beautiful.  Nicely done.


You are right.

The waiting part is killing me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2021)

I`ll tell you, those knives Hank makes from old files, well, they are something special.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 17, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> You are right.
> 
> The waiting part is killing me.


Killing me too. Right now my shop is 100-105 degrees! Getting em out as fast as I can while maintaining the quality standards that I hold myself to.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jun 17, 2021)

godogs57 said:


> Killing me too. Right now my shop is 100-105 degrees! Getting em out as fast as I can while maintaining the quality standards that I hold myself to.


I appreciate you and hope you didn't take that comment as pesky.

Work at your own pace, I will survive and appreciate it even more when I can get my grubby hands on it.

Drink lots of water, work safe  and keep the fans blowing.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jun 17, 2021)

Amazing work!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2021)

Those are some immaculate looking knives.


----------



## Cook&Bro (Jun 17, 2021)

Incredible work.  Knife #1 is the finest I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Head East (Jun 17, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I appreciate you and hope you didn't take that comment as pesky.
> 
> Work at your own pace, I will survive and appreciate it even more when I can get my grubby hands on it.
> 
> Drink lots of water, work safe  and keep the fans blowing.



Congrats!  i’d be on pins n needles.  I’d trust what  @nicodemus said, they look like they are something special.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 17, 2021)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I appreciate you and hope you didn't take that comment as pesky.
> 
> Work at your own pace, I will survive and appreciate it even more when I can get my grubby hands on it.
> 
> Drink lots of water, work safe  and keep the fans blowing.



oh Good Lord....no worries brother. Knocked out three this week. Ice water in arms reach at all times.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 18, 2021)

Both are fantastic, but that second little knife is just sweet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2021)

Amazing work, I'm always in awe of these knives....


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 20, 2021)

Man those look awesome! Great work!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 7, 2021)

Great looking blades.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jul 7, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful pieces of art!
Whoever these are going to are going to be blown away and very appreciative for sure.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 8, 2021)

Beautiful work, as always. I'll vouch for the utility of Hank's blades. I'm lucky enough to own one, and it's my go to for just about everything, holds a fine edge, and looks great while doing it.


----------



## sleepr71 (Jul 22, 2021)

Beautiful(as always?)! Do the ones made from the old files(high carbon) rust easily? I’m sure they can be made wicked sharp,and will hold that edge a long time?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2021)

sleepr71 said:


> Beautiful(as always?)! Do the ones made from the old files(high carbon) rust easily? I’m sure they can be made wicked sharp,and will hold that edge a long time?




They`ll rust like any carbon steel knife will, but all fine things, if you wipe it down after use with an oil or silicon cloth, or when you go to store it, it won`t. Over time it will take a really nice patina which will add to the character of the knife.

You won`t regret owning one of these masterpieces.


----------

